# Black Spots on Wheels - is it tar or brake dust?



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

I've not given my wheels a proper clean since the weather started getting bad in October. They've just been getting a weekly foam with SSF and a blast with the pressure washer along with the rest of the car. 

Anyway, i thought I'd try and sort them out yesterday. They got a foam with BH autofoam, then 2 hits with AG clean wheels (neat) and a good brush with a stiff plastic brush. This shifted all the cack, but left quite a few little black spots that are very difficult to move. I thought it might be tar so covered them in AG tar remover but this didn't seem to do much. I can shift some of then with repeated rubbing with my finger nail, but I'd snap all my nails off before i got rid of all the black dots.

So what do you think they are, tar or brake dust, and more importantly what should i use to shift them.

Products already in my garage that might be of use are surfex, ag clean wheels, AG tar remover, ag engine and machine cleaner, daisy apc, steel wool, brillo pad, wd40, paraffin, but bear in mind they have already withstood two AG teatments of AG clean wheels and a very firm brushing.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Try using an old bit of clay mate. Should move the spots if they are tar. :thumb:


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

interested to see what responses this gets, as i have similar ones on the wifes car as well. I used non acidic wheel cleaner on them and it didnt shift them, so tried some tardis and again this made some minor improvement. I also tried some sonus green clay and again minor improvement. Think i am going to try some aggressive clay on them next


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

It sounds like ingrained brake dust to me. You're likely to need a very strong wheel cleaner and a stiff, strong brush like the Autoglym HiTech brush.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Sounds like burnt on, ingrained brake dust to me mate. TBH I don't think many of the wheel cleaning products used by the majority of members of DW will resolve your problem.

I use an ultra fine compound myself to get these types of spots out (UF3) it takes quite a bit of elbow grease but it is safe enough so that you wont polish through the clear coat. Like all abrasive or acid based wheel cleaners it is not something you want to make a habit of using often.

The work involved getting the finish back to normal is a good deterent though to make sure your wheel protection is properly maintained in the future:thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

We have been discussing it here.....

Salt Burn


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've had this on mine, only clay would shift them, and that was hard work!!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Salt Burn. Wow. That is a new one. I have to admit that whenever we have icy conditions and salt on the roads I do have more of this issue to deal with. :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Yep gave the Audi a quick wash yesterday and used the AS Ali-Shine and the E-Z-Detail wheel brush....all the spots are gone well nearly all of them.

Ali-Shine is the way to remove it....trust me I have looked into this alot as it affects my bike to...hence why i have SORN'ed it now till April!!


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

I did my wheels yesterday and the rears in particular had these spots. I have had them before and they always come off with some CarLack NSC or some Turtle Wax Gloss Guard which I find has great cleaning capabilities.

A good microfibre pad and some of the above an they are gone in no time.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for all your help peeps. My black spots are exacty the same as the pics on that saltburn thread. I'll have another go at them with the neat AG clean wheels, and maybe some clay.

Point taken about sealing them once i get them clean. But all i have to seal them is AG wheel seal which seems to be pants. I don't really want to have to buy anything else. Could i use AG SRP topped with AG HDW to seal them and if so would that be best under, ontop of or instead of the AG Wheel Seal?


----------

